# Special Occasion Rum!



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I mean...you really have to love rum for this!

http://www.shoppersvineyard.com/product_new.asp?pID=33382

If I were gifted this, I would use it to make Daquaries.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

boonedoggle said:


> I mean...you really have to love rum for this!
> 
> http://www.shoppersvineyard.com/product_new.asp?pID=33382
> 
> If I were gifted this, I would use it to make Daquaries.


Seriously??? Daquaries??? DUDE!!! This SO calls for a good Rum and Coke, forget the fruitty stuff!!:r


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> Seriously??? Daquaries??? DUDE!!! This SO calls for a good Rum and Coke, forget the fruitty stuff!!:r


:r:r:tu


----------



## LANTSailor (Aug 5, 2008)

A nice kit for sure but I don't think this rum is anything particularly special. While it has a crown on it, it doesn't bear the mark of either the Royal Navy or the Ministry of Defence.

If you want a more authentic experience, you should go with Pusser's Rum. It comes in various strengths and has the endorsement of the RN. Each year, Pusser's donates a significant sum to help RN charity causes. They are also one of only a handful of non-governmental activities authorized to use the White Ensign.


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

SvilleKid said:


> Seriously??? Daquaries??? DUDE!!! This SO calls for a good Rum and Coke, forget the fruitty stuff!!:r


:tpd: Pour some good 'ol fashion American coke in that S**T!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Crap - it's on sale! Better pickup a few bottles now!




Ron


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I just killed another bottle of this, I'm so ****ed up right now!!!!























































































































:r:bn


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

RGD said:


> Crap - it's on sale! Better pickup a few bottles now!
> 
> Ron


*$300 off!!*
I was all over it. :chk

(yeah)


----------

